# Are there any Scottish freshwater fish?



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm looking to steal JoeH's idea for his 40 gallon tank, but want to do it for a Scottish themed tank. What are my options for stocking Scottish freshwater fish? I do not currently have a chiller for a tank, and would prefer to not need one, but I'm having bad google-fu today and not finding any Scottish freshwater aquarium fish.

I am probably going to do this with a 75 gallon tank. Any advice on fish/plants would be appreciated.


----------



## clumsycarp (Jul 28, 2015)

Freshwater fish of Scotland


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

P.M. Skiffia1


----------



## junebug (Jun 17, 2015)

List of Freshwater Fishes reported from United Kingdom

This is Fishbase's list of all species found in the UK. Should give you at least a place to start. Sticklebacks might be an option for you, there are some found in Scotland though I'm not sure if they're native or not.


----------

